# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  محافظت از اطلاعات پایگاه داده

## javadaskari

سلام
چطور میشه برنامه ای که با C#‎ و پایگاه داده sql server نوشتم و تحت شبکه هم هست ، کاربر نهایی نتواند اطلاعات پایگاه داده را مستقیما باز کنه و ببیند و یا تغییر بدهد(حتی با یوزر sa)؟

----------


## javadaskari

آقا از همگی ممنونم. خودم فهمیدم!

----------


## javady_joon

آقا اگر میشه برای ما هم بگو

----------


## rahmanbaba

سلام میشه برای ما هم توضیح بدین

----------


## hhaaddii1363

پایگاه داده من mdbهست
میشه کاری کرد که کاربر نتونه مستقیما باز و ویرایش کنه ؟

----------

